# Free online LXX study tool - w/ Strong's Concordance



## biblelighthouse

This website is really helpful:

http://www.studylight.org/isb/


You can search for any passage, like Genesis 15:18, for instance:



> 15:18
> In the same day the LORD made (8804) a covenant with Abram, saying (8800) , Unto thy seed have I given (8804) this land, from the river of Egypt unto the great river, the river Euphrates:
> 
> *en th hmera ekeinh dieqeto kuriov tw Abram diaqhkhn legwn tw spermati sou dwsw thn ghn tauthn apo tou potamou Aiguptou ewv tou potamou tou megalou potamou Eufratou*



Note the second paragraph above is Genesis 15:18 in the Septuagint.

Now, just click on one of the Greek words from the LXX, and you get a lot of info on that word, including it's Strong's Concordance number. In this case, it is: *4690*

Then, just go look up that word in Strong's Concordance online, and you can see where that particular LXX word shows up in the New Testament.

You can also search for keywords, instead of specific verses.

Cool!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia




----------



## Ivan

Excellent site...thanks!

[Edited on 2-25-2006 by Ivan]


----------

